# Java-MySQL wie geht das mit dem Treiber?



## 8ull23y3 (8. Nov 2004)

Ich hab mir euer Tutorial in der FAQ durchgelesen mir den Treiber runtergeladen und bin an dem Punkt hängen geblieben das ich das Jar-File in den ClassPath aufnehmen soll.
Wie mach ich das unter WindowsXP es ist nur für Windows9x und so weiter beschrieben.

Wie läuft das wenn jemand mein Programm benutzten will? Der hat den ClassPath doch garnicht drin geschweige denn den Treiber drauf. Geht das denn?


----------



## Roar (8. Nov 2004)

unter XP geht das genauso.
wenn du dein programm weitergibst:
1. entpacke die jar und pack die klassen mit in die jar datei rein oder
2. schreib in die manifest datei deiner jar ein attribut: Class-Path: MeinJDBCTreiber.jar
dann geht es auch bei anderen


----------



## Bleiglanz (8. Nov 2004)

wenn du ein programm startest mit java Klassenname sollst du bei jedem Aufruf mit

java -cp pfad;nocheinpfad\eine.jar;uswpfad Klassenname

den vollständigen Classpath mitteilen

also etwa

java -cp .;"C:\mysqltreiber.jar" MeineKlasse


----------



## KoelschMan (12. Nov 2004)

Hi,
wie würde ich das denn für ein Applet machen??

Da kriege ich das nicht gebacken.

Gruß
Olli


----------

